# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde de chiens, départements 16/24

## Pomme Camille

Bonjour,

Je vous propose d'accueillir à mon domicile votre (vos) chien(s) pendant vos absences. 

Je suis famille d'accueil pour l'association SOS Vies de Chiens depuis un an, et j'ai accueilli dans ce cadre déjà 8 chiens aux caractères et aux besoins différents, de races variées, et allant du gabarit moyen (15kg) au gabarit géant (type irish wolfhound, plus de 60kg). 

Je suis adepte des méthode d'éducation respectueuses des chiens et amicales, sans aucune violence, et je promène les chiens chaque jour, quelque soit le temps, séparément ou a plusieurs selon les besoins de chacun. 

Je vis en maison avec jardin clôturé (murs et grillages) à la campagne, entre Périgueux et Angoulême, j'ai une chienne et quatre chats, des poules et des canards dans un enclot bien protégé (ma chienne aimerai les manger). Les chiens et chats vivent dans la maison avec nous.

contact : pomme-art@hotmail.fr

----------

